# Milk bottle in need of repair



## JohnDeereMoxie (Aug 24, 2014)

I have a rare bottle that needs to be repaired. Just needs some putting back together I have like 80 percent of it. I will post a pic when I'm at my PC. My iPhone hates the forum. :/ if anyone can do this id like someone who knows what they're doing do it.


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie (Aug 25, 2014)

As you can see it's pretty well beat.  These pieces are not together and would like them to be glued or however the process is done.  Please message me if you can do this or know someone who can. I don't want to break it any more.  It's a very rare bottle. And it has a very nice look to it as well.       [attachment=photo 5(5).JPG] [attachment=photo 3(11).JPG]


----------

